# Oops!!!



## GouletPens (Aug 21, 2009)

Right before I was heading to Bruce Robbins' CNC demo at the Richmond Woodturner's club meeting last night, I decided I'd fill my fountain pen real quick.....well.....I tipped over the bottle and made a mess all over my granite tile counter!!!! Luckily, the ink was sitting on the latest issue of Popular Woodworking and only a little bit leaked onto the granite. I thought for sure it would stain the granite, but it all cleaned up and you'd never know I had the spill!! I can't say as much for the magazine tho....

I'm really, really glad I seal my granite regularly! It is a black galaxy granite though, and it was Diamine Midnight ink, so it wouldn't have shown much anyway. Still though, I think I need a more dedicated ink filling setup!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL... i am reluctant to take my ink out of my shop.


I recently bought my first bottle of fountain ink. I have come to two conclusions.

1. I think i will stick with Private Reserve from NOW ON... I won't even waste my money buying other inks.

2. I think i will stick with cartridges, and let the buyers decided to use or not use their pumps.

I am WAY too messy for a whole bottle of ink... besides, you shoulda seen me sticking the nibless pump in the bottle sucking up ink like a big dummy... then I pretty much FLOODED the nib trying to get ink to come out... GOOD STUFF!


----------

